# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Need any conter

## TechnoBaer

Hey,
exist any counter to check how much runs i did? for example andy or nila etc ... ?
would be nice to know

greetz

----------


## demerda10

PnP bot

Pen and paper

----------

